# Meet my new driving horse....a man with COLOUR!!!



## MiLo Minis (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I never thought the day would come when an Appaloosa found its way into my heart but here he is! He came in for training and is just not going to leave!!! It breaks my heart to admit that the time for Willie to retire is fast approaching but this little guy is going to help with the transition. He reminds me soooo much of Willie in his younger days - full of spunk and thinks he is IT but sweet and willing at the same time. He is a lovely moving horse, very smart, not afraid of anything, light and airy on the front with a lovely, lovely trot. I am soooo excited to get him out in the Pleasure ring and on the CDE front. Anyway, without further ado, here is Polka-dot as my daughter has christened him:












Isn't he just the sweetest thing?



He was not cooperating terribly well when I tried to get pictures of him trotting - kept ducking behind the trees and then blasting out of there



but I think you can see how pretty he can move.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Lori, Looks like he is a very nice moving boy. He sure is colorful. It just proves a good horse can be any color and if you see something you like color or non colorful it should not make a difference in you getting a horse that would be what you want.Conformation, temperment, movement etc and color last in my book.


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations!!! But you already know I love him.



He is SOOOOO handsome in person. Spunky too! LOL Can't wait to see him driving. We'll have to take him up the road soon. That is a very pretty trot.


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 30, 2009)

He is cute!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 30, 2009)

Where is his hair? LOL looks like summer there

I kindof new about this one, just didn't know he wwas staying



Micky is going to be happy





I know it'll be hard for Willie to slow down, but this spunky guy will surely make it easier! He is neat and built so nicely!

I really like him, CONGRATS Lori, Micky, Mack and Polka-dot!!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not much of an appy fan either, but this guy is gorgeous!

It will be fun getting a new one trained up, enjoy him!


----------



## starkadator (Mar 30, 2009)

He's gorgeous. Congratulations. My husband has apps (big horses). I've always wanted an app mini. Maybe one day. Good luck and enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## hairicane (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh Yeah



....... How can u not love him?? Of course Im an appy fan and my res. Nat. ch. driving horse is an appy



, So if u ever get tired of him send him to me


----------



## RallyZ (Mar 30, 2009)

He IS a nice one!!!

I know you'll have a ton of fun with him.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 30, 2009)

He's beautiful! He sure will be hard to miss in the show ring!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2009)

What a handsome guy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the apps anyway and as they say, a good horse is never a bad color!



What a pretty boy he is. Lots of presence there.

Keep us updated with driving pictures!

Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 31, 2009)

He is really, really nice. There is a gal here in the Northwest that drives a spotty boy in combined driving. He really catches the eye and moves so beautifully it completes the lovely picture. Your boy is very similar, I think you will REALLY enjoy him. Congratulations!!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 31, 2009)

He's gorgeous, and I'm so happy you get to keep him! I know how much you liked him when he came in for training. He's just such a pretty pony! He's welcome to come down to live with Snow anytime, since you don't like Apps.



He can keep Chris' spotted boy company when he comes home.


----------



## Reble (Mar 31, 2009)

That is why I try not to say never.

Congratulations you said I could keep my colour?





All my mares have appy in them now, and we started only wanting Pintos.

You just never know, change can be good.

Glen and I where not appys lovers, but look what we have now.

I will tell Terri, more competition in the colour classes?

You sure surprised us.

_More info please_?

His register name, or Pedigree, size, age ???? or did I miss something on another thread?

I guess you do not want to say? that fine, just wondering his breeding being their is alot of appys now in Ontario? wondered if he had any of our backgrounds in his bloodline?


----------



## Amy (Mar 31, 2009)

VERY different -- I like Micky's name for him -- it suites LOL

I was glad to see you said "Plesure ring" ET has always been alone up here in that class so it will be ncie to have another horse in it. Look forward to seeing him.


----------



## Mona (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, congratulations!! LOVE his color!!


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful! I LOOOVE appies


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooo, Lori. He's a cutie


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 31, 2009)

Amy said:


> VERY different -- I like Micky's name for him -- it suites LOL
> I was glad to see you said "Plesure ring" ET has always been alone up here in that class so it will be ncie to have another horse in it. Look forward to seeing him.


Actually that was the Pleasure Driving as in Carriage Driving at my Tri County Carriage club and OCDA and COPDA events Amelia



Much as I love to show, I like to have a horse that I just plain ENJOY and LOVE. NO serious stuff. Jessie was a candidate I had in mind to become my enjoyable horse but he has done so well showing taking Canadian Champion each year and has so many grands to his name I figured I really should continue to show him in the sanctioned shows. He will drive there. Polk will drive on the roads and trails and at the shows for Carriage Driving. He certainly does have Pleasure action but I want him for PLEASURE - when I leave the world behind, take me and sometimes my navigator/friend Mack, my little trailer and ONE horse and go and enjoy myself competing at what I love to do!





Thanks everyone for your lovely comments on my new LOVE!!!


----------



## Devon (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh Lori congrats!!

you convinced them






!!

He is also a sweetheart on top of it all


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 31, 2009)

That's definitely my kind of guy!


----------



## Tammy C (Apr 1, 2009)

He is a nice boy and I am not a big appy lover but he has a kind eye. Tammy


----------



## MiLo Minis (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not sure what his eyes look like on your computers, I know on my dial up these photos don't show his eyes really well but you are soooo right Tammy! He has the same, huge brown liquidey eyes set in deep, that Willie has. It has been my experience that horses that have that little wrinkle above their eyes, giving them a slightly "worried" look, are really intelligent, very kind and try hard to please. Can you tell I have fallen big time???


----------



## jimi (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice horse Lori, looks like this guy can move and can I tell you are in your glory!!!!


----------



## shelly (Apr 1, 2009)

Not a big appy fan here but he is very handsome!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Nigel (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Lori!!





Congrats to the power of 10


----------



## twister (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Lori, he looks a sweetie and he looks like he has movement





Yvonne


----------



## Doobie (Apr 2, 2009)

*Having now met him in person I can say Good Catch Lori!*

Handsome and he is going to look awsome in front of a cart!!


----------

